# Boss HTX V Plow



## NJKCM883

Soo........everyone on here knows plowmeister's jeeps with the vplow are the bees nees. I was quoted for $5,500 for the new HTX v plow and timbrens installed on my 2014 JKU Sport. Here in NJ, specifically western essex county the average snowfall is approximately 26" we probably have around 4/5 events over 3" each year. I currently offer a snow removal service using a honda Hss1132ATD and have about 15 clients. I am in between outfitting my wrangler with a boss hxt V and an ebling back blade (possibly a custom short iron fab) OR doing a 5 month lease on a kubota tractor with an inverted blower. 

Please note, i know that i need to increase my customer base. I am hoping to expand to 50 to 75 drives by next fall. Just trying to decide on the right machine, weighing in on all costs. 

Therefore, i was wondering what everyones opinion is on that specific plow for my truck and what other upgrades would you recommend.

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

We run 2 jeep wrangler for driveways. My suggestions is don't go any less than 7'6'' no matter what plow you get. Also, a plow on a jeep wrangler is by far the best tight/small/single lane driveway rig out there, now that boss has the htx plow thats "approved " for the jeep its a no brainier to get the v. Previously you had to custom mount,and find parts etc. I assume from now on you'll see a lot of wrangler running these v's. As far as the timbrens( I'm no expert by any means)...Timbrens are made to stop sagging but do not help with clearance, however on our jeeps we had ground clearance issues with the mount (clearance from ground to plow mount). we went with 2" leveling kits and that gave us ground clearance we needed. I suggest getting it installed and seeing the ground clearance/jeep sag with the plow raised and get the best option for you.


----------



## NJKCM883

As far as clearance goes, would it be beneficial to purchase the OME 2" lift kit with HD springs? These springs are rated to carry 600lbs more than stock springs but with no bumper/winch it will get more like 3.5" of lift.


----------



## MLG

Were you going to trailer the Kubota from customer to customer? There's a time and place for both, but you have to account for loading ..hooking up, and unloading, which takes time.

The good thing about a blower is you have the ability to move the snow far away ...far enough to keep it from blowing back across a driveway for example. The bad thing is it takes a LONG time to do it compared to a plow, and you are right out in the elements (cold and windy) with cold snow blowing in your face. My buddy has like a 46" blower on a large garden tractor and takes him a LONG time to blow his snow and he has to spend a couple hours warming back up afterwards, where I get I could plow it in 20 minutes in warmth. But then again he has a lot of trees and eventually after a few snow storms won't have anywhere to put the snow.

I have another neighbor who has a small Kubota with a blower and he seems to like it. It works for his driveway because it's S-shaped with lights on the edges and he has plenty of obstacles that would make it hard to plow with even like a Jeep ...and he shares it with his son down the street. For a guy's own driveway, where time isn't a factor, a blower allows ya to put the snow exactly where ya want it and not have to mess with it again. And, if ya have gravel, you can be more careful to avoid blowing a lot of gravel into the driveway. I hired a couple guys a long time ago and they plowed w/o any consideration to the gravel part of my long driveway. Come spring I had a crap-load of gravel to deal with and the only way to remove it is pretty much by hand (not fun). Any homeowner with lawn next to a gravel driveway knows exactly what I mean. I can plow my own driveway carefully so as to reduce the amount of gravel in the driveway, but I would never hire anyone to do it unless I really knew they were as careful. So, you might be MORE desireable if you were to advertise with homeowners that your rig reduces gravel in the lawn. But for doing a lot and bigger areas, I don't think the Kubota would be good there. It would be slow. And for doing a lot of lots, or even drives, I think you're going to chew up a lot of time moving the Kubota around. If you're plowing drives for kind of fun ..neighbors and such, that's ok, but if you have to live on the money, I think you're better off adopting an get-in-get-out fast strategy with a Jeep and small blade. Also, I've got an open-cab skid steer and it's one of the coldest ways to move snow there is. Also, I had a really heavy blade on my XJ and it was hard on the suspension and made it handle really poorly in the slick snow. I went to a lighter SUV style blade and it's just right. Plows and drives better. I like it a lot even though I lost 6". 

Each tool has some advantages..


----------



## BigDBoots

I plow wit an o6 LJ w/ Meyers 6.6. I bought the LJ new and installed a 2" OME lift kit and put Airlift airbags in the front end to level it off w/ the plow on, that cleared up the front end sag. There are a number of threads about airbags and air shocks on here as I went for the airbags for ease of install. I am constantly telling myself to either fab extensions or just upgrade to a larger blade as 6.6 spills snow under the tires at full angle.


----------



## info4tim

I have a 00 TJ with a Meyer 6.5'. Just purchased a 7' blade/moldboard replacement with 6.5' mounting brackets, so can mount up to my current A frame. Got sick n tired of snow spill when angled also! Not to mention plow doesn't cover tire width at angle! Purchased from Jeen Jr at Stork's Plows in Reading, PA. I'm in Freehold, NJ. Took a drive there 2 hrs one way - saved $250 shipping. Here's their link: http://www.storksplows.com/


----------



## tjmahl

So you can replace the 6.5 Meyer mold board with a 7' with no issue. The pump and everything else will handle larger blade? Didn't know that


----------



## info4tim

Yes, but remember Meyer long disc this setup. Storks buys new steel boards only n takes braces/supports off used TM Series, cleans to bare metal n welds onto new board. Tell them you have a 6.5' board now, n they'll weld to correct loc on new board. Then paints entire unit n sells. So of course all your hardware, hoses, pump will mate right up! Fyi, I stuffed JB Weld into all support openings (frigging Meyer!) then repainted back of board. Now entire board with supports are "One unit". So now more dirt, water etc getting in behind supports n 
rotting from inside out!


----------



## tjmahl

What was the cost if you don't mind me asking


----------



## info4tim

tjmahl said:


> What was the cost if you don't mind me asking


$1K picked up. think they wanted $250 freight - You drag it from curb lol!


----------



## info4tim

I've used the E47 pump on 7.5' steel blades IN past with no problems.


----------



## BigDBoots

info4tim said:


> I've used the E47 pump on 7.5' steel blades IN past with no problems.


Tim, if i am correct, wasnt the e47 spec'd for a period of time with all Meyer plows? Is the difference with the bigger pumps really about moving more fluid faster to be more "commercial" aka faster lift speed?


----------



## info4tim

Yes they are. Bigger units use bigger, Beefer motors. faster, longer lasting.


----------



## BigDBoots

info4tim said:


> Yes, but remember Meyer long disc this setup. Storks buys new steel boards only n takes braces/supports off used TM Series, cleans to bare metal n welds onto new board. Tell them you have a 6.5' board now, n they'll weld to correct loc on new board. Then paints entire unit n sells. So of course all your hardware, hoses, pump will mate right up! Fyi, I stuffed JB Weld into all support openings (frigging Meyer!) then repainted back of board. Now entire board with supports are "One unit". So now more dirt, water etc getting in behind supports n
> rotting from inside out!


Hey Tim, Could you send me a photo of your 7' plow. I am always thinking about adding some width to the TM plow, along with some weight to get a bit of back-drag


----------



## info4tim

Sure,here ya go. good luck with it. if you use Storks Plows, tell Jeen Jr Tim with the Jeep from Jersey sent you!


----------



## BigDBoots

info4tim said:


> Sure,here ya go. good luck with it. if you use Storks Plows, tell Jeen Jr Tim with the Jeep from Jersey sent you!
> 
> View attachment 179569
> View attachment 179570


Do you think about putting a back drag on there? How did the Jeep handle this winters storms? With the 6.5 and plowing in 4-Low I had zero problems pushing the heavy storm a few weeks back that dumped 14-18 inches in Warren


----------



## info4tim

Nah, only do 1 small shop ctr. No backdragging. Both A frame tubes broke. Springs were too tight. Damn manholes!
N I wouldn't ever regularly plow in Lo unless absolutely needed. Plow With the storm, not after. Just too much on entire drivetrain.
Actually thinking about selling this setup, n getting the new, BOSS HT-X 7' straight.


----------

